# The Grand Pro Must Be Having Trouble Getting This Going Again.



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2008)

Otherwise, it would be fixed by now. 

It's been off-line for repairs 2 or 3 weeks now, I believe. 

Click here to see the particular piece of TUG-BBS that's been up on blocks awaiting overhaul for a while. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

pardon?  its been shut off deliberately due to the release of the new ad program.

it was obvious in the poll taken awahile back that people dont want 3 ad systems and wished that one shut off.

there is no maint going on with it...its just shut off =)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2008)

*Temporarily, Shmemporarily.*




TUGBrian said:


> there is no maint going on with it...its just shut off =)


Well shux, what it says when I try going there (& I quote) is . . . 

The boards are temporarily down for maintainence.​
Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

ah...when i view it it says "your forums are closed"  ill see what i can do to change the message.

but its not comin back =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

there we go...hopefully that works better.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 9, 2008)

*Big Improvement.  Thank You.*




TUGBrian said:


> there we go...hopefully that works better.


Full disclosure is much appreciated -- ditto _Truth In Advertising_. 

Thanks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 9, 2008)

anytime...thanks for bringing that to my attention!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 23, 2008)

*O. K. -- I Give Up -- Where Is It ?*

Back in the pre-_Marketplace_ days, the ad for those renewable 3-year RTU points-timeshare leases was pretty easy to find & to point people to when appropriate -- because I cleverly saved the Internet link to the old ad.  

Now the old ad system is out the window & I can't find the new _TUG Timeshare Marketplace_ ad for the same thing -- & it's not from lack of trying to find it. 

Is it there somewhere ? 

If so, any hint on how to find it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 23, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Back in the pre-_Marketplace_ days, the ad for those renewable 3-year RTU points-timeshare leases was pretty easy to find & to point people to when appropriate -- because I cleverly saved the Internet link to the old ad.
> 
> Now the old ad system is out the window & I can't find the new _TUG Timeshare Marketplace_ ad for the same thing -- & it's not from lack of trying to find it.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I also couldn't find it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2008)

could you elaborate on what these are and or would look like?

(the old ad system is actually still online...we just dont publish ads there anymore)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2008)

*Never Mind.*




TUGBrian said:


> could you elaborate on what these are and or would look like?


I found a comparable advertisement that serves the purpose (i.e., illustration & example) on another timeshare web site. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 8, 2008)

looks like a regular points rental/sale ad to me?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2008)

*I Still Can't Find It (Or The Equivalent) Anywhere On T. U. G.*




TUGBrian said:


> looks like a regular points rental/sale ad to me?


More like a 3-year renewable RTU points-timeshare lease -- not that there's anything wrong with that. 

The ad is very much like the 1 that used to be on TUG, which as far as I can tell has vanished without a trace off the TUG servers. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 8, 2008)

the individual could easily post that as an "other" ad in the new system.


----------

